# Wot No Great British Sewing Bee thread?



## onenameshelley (Feb 2, 2015)

Anyone else super excited?? Thursday at 8pm this week.
They have a sort of catch up programme to show how last years contestants got on.


http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b051bdn1


Cannot wait!!


----------



## starfish (Feb 2, 2015)

ms starfish is. Me I'm a bit meh about it.


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 5, 2015)

*Bump* Cos its on now!!!!!


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2015)

I get pangs watching it.  I want to sew!  I understand how people who can't bake or cook feel when they watch Bake Off or Master Chef.


----------



## Looby (Feb 5, 2015)

I want to go and make something immediately. I haven't made anything since the summer so hopefully this will give me the kick I need. [emoji4]


----------



## Mogden (Feb 5, 2015)

I need to learn how to make curtains cos I've loads of fabric and chuff all skill. And having been finishing off my wardrobe sort out while watching it I've realised I don't need any more work or hippy skirts!


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 5, 2015)

i have my material and pattern ready for Saturday AND NO ONE BETTER ASK ME TO DO ANYTHING ELSE!!  *disclaimer*


* i have to bath the dog and cut her hair but that's it!*


----------



## Looby (Feb 5, 2015)

What are you going to make?


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 5, 2015)

An A line skirt apparently its only going to take me an hour,  bullshit its going to take me and hour to build up to cutting it all out before reading the pattern 5 times, making 6 cups of tea, peeing millions of times, letting the dog in and out of the garden. And i need to go get some interfacing from Christchurch so that will mean i stray into waitrose before realising i lost half the day and panicking and stitching it together wonky( i am my own worst enemy) but i am going to try not to do this


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 5, 2015)

I will post some photos up once i have made it  i think its acceptable to post up anything inspired due to watching the show.


----------



## Saffy (Feb 5, 2015)

I love this and not only for Patrick, though I'm not sure about the moustache.


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 5, 2015)

Love sewing have a lovely wiggle skirt pattern this month and a pretty fat quarter with ideas for pattern weights or a pin cushion attached to your sewing machine.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't know any of their names yet but Mr Army Man is shit hot, isn't he? Blimey. That spotty dress was the dog's doodahs.


----------



## Looby (Feb 5, 2015)

It was very well done but I bloody hate cut out dresses and it was weird with that fabric. I was really shocked it was garment of the week. 
I loved the young guy's dress, the blue one with all the gathering. 
I'm now searching for adjustable dressmakers dummies on eBay. [emoji1]


----------



## Looby (Feb 5, 2015)

onenameshelley said:


> Love sewing have a lovely wiggle skirt pattern this month and a pretty fat quarter with ideas for pattern weights or a pin cushion attached to your sewing machine.



I need a new pin cushion. I have a Cath Kidston owl one but it's too bloody hard to get the pins in so I don't bother and they end up all over my table. [emoji35]


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.bhg.com/decorating/do-it...r-projects/designer-anna-maria-horner/?page=8


----------



## trashpony (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm doing a dressmaking course and we are all very excited about the Sewing Bee! Now I'm actually attempting to make something that fits me properly from a pattern, I have an appreciation of how good those Bee people are. 

I think that woman with the short hair that did the poppy dress at the end is also a strong contender. I don't like cut out dresses either but it was very clever. Do they get to specify the podge on their model? If he'd had a chubby person that dress would have looked awful. 

Loved the fabric that Mancs woman brought and Amanda's (? - the teacher wearing the horrible top)


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 6, 2015)

I am watching on catch up tonight as I got sucked into the darts. Will post some of the lush fabric I bought for skirts, later. Yay for sewing x


----------



## madamv (Feb 6, 2015)

Worm was out with her dad last night so I haven't watched yet...  I'm home waiting for washing machine repair man so I'm very tempted to stick it on. 

Praps I'll do the catch up show now to whet the appetite

I want to make some tops using a top my friend brought me from Cambodia as a template.  It may inspire me to get some material this weekend.  Although I've got a bloody cric in my neck and can't move.  Bloody hairdressers


----------



## zoooo (Feb 6, 2015)

I like the show but I'm still perplexed as to why they only ever sew clothing. 
Can't they do cushions/toys/bags/something else more interesting I can't think of once in a while?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 6, 2015)

is Biddlybee watching this? - I always think of her when I see an ad for the show


----------



## campanula (Feb 6, 2015)

Not being a telly watcher, this passed me by but I intend to do a spot of IPlayer catch-up. I have several sewing machines (although my beloved fiddleback Singer (1872) is my oldest and favourite) and yards and yards of hoarded material. Sewing went out of the window when, almost overnight, I lost interest in fashion, became a gardener and got old and stout...although knitting is a perennial favourite winter craft.
I am not sure about the format of these things - a competition, with votes and such and I almost always become irritated by the presenters or usual media fools who front these things - I just hope to be inspired and learn a few tips and tricks.

OnenameShelley - when anyone promises that such and such a task will 'only take an hour' they are obviously using a different internal reference to me (and everyone else I know). Presumably, they are on 'media' time while us normal people are on sloth time or glacier speed.


----------



## Enviro (Feb 6, 2015)

Watched a bit of this last night and agreed with the mrs that the first challenge wasn't fair because it was more about ironing than sewing and the transformation challenge winner wasn't fair because she barely used any of the original garment. But it was quite enjoyable


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 6, 2015)

Dashed in and got my interfacing so NO excuses! Love the little sewing shop in christchurch. They had the poppy fabric in they have such lovely fabric. £15 later 2 metres of interfacing, 2 zips and 6 buttons for covering.


----------



## Looby (Feb 6, 2015)

onenameshelley said:


> Dashed in and got my interfacing so NO excuses! Love the little sewing shop in christchurch. They had the poppy fabric in they have such lovely fabric. £15 later 2 metres of interfacing, 2 zips and 6 buttons for covering.



Is that the one at bargates that does the sewing classes too? I went over once but it was shut. Fabric land have got much better with their cotton fabrics recently so I've been going there but will try and get to christchurch to have a look.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 6, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> Is that the one at bargates that does the sewing classes too?


Yes, it's called the Little Sewing Company, really nice lady who runs it. I'm really missing the London markets though - I passed through Ridley Rd in Dalston last week and bought 4 x 6 yds of African fabric for £20.

So maybe we could do an urban sew-along?


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 7, 2015)

Ok so caught up my favs are deborah and the air hostess.   Loved it.  And even more massive phwooor for Patrick sans beard. Lush.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 7, 2015)

Love this prog, It took me from putting art on t-shirts to buying a sewing machine with idea of making the t-shirts instead. Must get on with making my bomber jacket this weekend.


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 7, 2015)

I am procrastinating


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 7, 2015)

Don't like it blairish, I suck. So far I have done all my other chores including making a ham, I have eaten half a pack of polish Jaffa cakes and drunk two pints of tea but not one stitch has been sewn. or even cut anything out yet


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 7, 2015)

onenameshelley said:


> Don't like it blairish, I suck. So far I have done all my other chores including making a ham, I have eaten half a pack of polish Jaffa cakes and drunk two pints of tea but not one stitch has been sewn. or even cut anything out yet


Get moving or I'll make you come to my tea cosy workshop tomorrow.


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 7, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> It was very well done but I bloody hate cut out dresses and it was weird with that fabric. I was really shocked it was garment of the week.
> I loved the young guy's dress, the blue one with all the gathering.
> I'm now searching for adjustable dressmakers dummies on eBay. [emoji1]


Just watched it on catch up, the cut out dress was good but in a "that's clever" sort of way rather than "I'd wear that" also it reminded me of the dress Julia Roberts wore in Pretty Woman when she went to the polo. 
Loved the blue dress, the folky pattern on Deobrah's dress and I thought the way the pattern was matched up on the floral trousers was fab.


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 7, 2015)

onenameshelley said:


> Ok so caught up my favs are deborah and the air hostess.   Loved it.  And even more massive phwooor for Patrick sans beard. Lush.


Great taste! I reckon they're my faves too at the mo


----------



## madamv (Feb 7, 2015)

I thought the young lads dress was much better than the cut out one. Many more skills shown.  One to watch I reckon.  They love a journey don't they


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 7, 2015)

Right well after dithering and not reading the pattern properly (I know I know) I ended up cutting out all of the different bits of the pattern (its a 6 style skirt) before realising I only needed bit 6 and 7. So I have now cut everything out and I have pinned my darts in (5 sets!!) which I have never done before so I have just pinned it all and I am going to measure it all again tomorrow before sewing it together on Monday. Fingers crossed, see I did say it would take me almost all day I would make bloody awful telly watching 

Yes I loved the fabric Deborah chose and the fabric the lovely teacher lady picked as well I have to say that up until very recently I have always resisted bright colours and busy patterns as I preferred to blend in with just boring old black but I am learning to love patterns these days.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 7, 2015)

On an entirely unrelated note, my dressmaking course, my teacher is a big fan of making a toile - so basically making up your garment in a cheap fabric. Then you can adjust the pattern so it fits you perfectly.

I'm making my top in an old sheet from Sue Ryder at the moment and it's great because it's giving me confidence. I have had a Spoonflower pre-printed skirt for 2 years which I've been too scared to cut out


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 7, 2015)

my mum always makes a toile whenever she makes anything especially due to her size, and yeah old bedsheets are a good and fairly cheap way of doing it as well. Mum also asked her dress making teacher to make her a block for her half which she reckons has helped her loads.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 8, 2015)

Just signed up for this course at Central St Martins.  Patternmaking Trousers and Waistcoat Weekend
I will make my own jeans fit me.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 8, 2015)

19sixtysix said:


> Just signed up for this course at Central St Martins.  Patternmaking Trousers and Waistcoat Weekend
> I will make my own jeans fit me.


Ooh, so we'll be seeing you on the show next year then?


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 8, 2015)

I have no where near enough practice to go anywhere near the show.


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 9, 2015)

ARRGGGGHHH I HAVE UNPICKED MY FUCKING ZIP 8 FUCKING TIMES. I CANNOT GET IT RIGHT. I think I am going to pop to the sewing shop and buy a invisible zipper foot as I am struggling with getting it as close as I need it.


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 9, 2015)

onenameshelley said:


> ARRGGGGHHH I HAVE UNPICKED MY FUCKING ZIP 8 FUCKING TIMES. I CANNOT GET IT RIGHT. I think I am going to pop to the sewing shop and buy a invisible zipper foot as I am struggling with getting it as close as I need it.


No, just come to mine and borrow one!


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 9, 2015)

aww thanks Boudica, my mum has just told me to stop being a twonk and to see her after work tomorrow so she can help me I almost had it at one point but it just kept slipping away from me.


----------



## madamv (Feb 9, 2015)

It's at that point I hand sew


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2015)

madamv said:


> It's at that point I hand sew


If it's good enough for haute couture... *shrug*


----------



## campanula (Feb 10, 2015)

An old fashioned hand sewing machine is brilliant - not too fast with enough control to get nice and tight to seams and such. I keep my Frister for curtains (and buttonholes) and always fall back on the old Singer for zips, lapels and facings.
Another vote for toiles (having ruined far too many expensive cuts of cloth).

I haven't seriously done much dressmaking since the 70s (when it was impossible to get really nice children's clothes such as tracksuits in cotton jersey). Fabric has rocketed in price and, much as I avoid the likes of Primark, it is hard to justify spending £££ for enough cotton to make a decent shift dress.
Same with knitting, but, as it is almost impossible to buy cheap pure wool garments (rather than 100% acrylic), buying good wool has never seemed such an extravagance to me, especially since I can keep a good woolly on the go for 20 years.

I also miss shopping in northern fabric mills and markets - John Lewis tends to be both generic and dull and also bloody expensive.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 10, 2015)

Goldhawk road fabric shops are where I like to have a wander if looking for fabric, that and the last few shops in Soho on Berwick St. I'm staying away however as I have more fabric than time to make stuff.


----------



## Ceej (Feb 14, 2015)

My mum is a big dressmaker / sew-er (left out the hyphen initially - looked a bit odd ) and gets her fabrics and everything else from Walthamstow market - loads of shops and stalls. I do like this programme, and really don't know why - it should be like watching paint dry, but it isn't!


----------



## onenameshelley (Feb 17, 2015)

Caught up with this. Really enjoyed this week, I love the tiny waistcoats just adorable.  I think the airhostess lady is gonna be hard to beat but I am pleased Alex went, I wouldn't be surprised if Neela goes next. Loving Ryan and Deborah still, I  am going back to my skirt this Saturday and I will finish it. *determined face* I am saving up the episodes for etnea to watch as well though this may be cruel as she will have to only watch 4 episodes.


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 18, 2015)

onenameshelley said:


> Caught up with this. Really enjoyed this week, I love the tiny waistcoats just adorable.  I think the airhostess lady is gonna be hard to beat but I am pleased Alex went, I wouldn't be surprised if Neela goes next. Loving Ryan and Deborah still, I  am going back to my skirt this Saturday and I will finish it. *determined face* I am saving up the episodes for etnea to watch as well though this may be cruel as she will have to only watch 4 episodes.


Alex definitely needed to go, I'm looking forward to this week, costumes were fun but I prefer seeing 'real' clothes being made. Also my fella was having computer probs during last week's ep and kept interrupting and asking me how to fix them  he's going to be banished to the pub this week so I can watch in peace. Looking forward to seeing pics of the skirt!


----------



## Greebo (Feb 19, 2015)

That was a bit of a shock - the dress they made near the start of tonight's episode (with the bound edges) is a pattern I've had in the stash pile for a few years. The pattern pieces are all cut, and I've even got the (uncut) cloth, just never got around to actually making it. 

Edited to add: Butterick B4790, one of the few which is petitable without being boring.


----------



## The Boy (Feb 19, 2015)

Watched this with significant other for the first time today.  Noticed that the building they're in appeared on a 1980a Halifax advert.


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 20, 2015)

Greebo said:


> That was a bit of a shock - the dress they made near the start of tonight's episode (with the bound edges) is a pattern I've had in the stash pile for a few years. The pattern pieces are all cut, and I've even got the (uncut) cloth, just never got around to actually making it.
> 
> Edited to add: Butterick B4790, one of the few which is petitable without being boring.


It's a lovely pattern - looking forward to seeing pictures when it's done 

Lorna and Ryan were my favourites this week I think, am really looking forward to corsets and kilts next week


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> It's a lovely pattern - looking forward to seeing pictures when it's done


This year, next year, sometime...


----------



## Greebo (Feb 20, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> <snip> am really looking forward to corsets and kilts next week


OMG all that engineering, and umpteen yards of finishing.  It'll be interesting to see how people coming to it more or less from scratch tackle those things.


----------



## Cribynkle (Feb 20, 2015)

Greebo said:


> OMG all that engineering, and umpteen yards of finishing.  It'll be interesting to see how people coming to it more or less from scratch tackle those things.


They really don't seem to be making it easy for them this year


----------



## Saffy (Feb 20, 2015)

Watching this tv show is a nightmare, I'm really wanting to have a go at making that dress now.


----------



## madamv (Feb 22, 2015)

I agree.	I just left Boudicca declaring I need to make a dress and its from copying one of my daughter's.  So I think I may grab some material next month and give it a whirl.  
Also pester her for hints and tips


----------



## Poot (Feb 22, 2015)

I like all of the contestants as well as the haberdashery (I have a thing for haberdashery. While I have no talent with a sewing machine, I could burst with joy at the thought of ruffles, invisible zips and piping) Normally they have one massively irritating one, but they all seem lovely. 

I wish I DID have talent. And a sewing machine


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 22, 2015)

madamv said:


> I agree.	I just left Boudicca declaring I need to make a dress and its from copying one of my daughter's.  So I think I may grab some material next month and give it a whirl.
> Also pester her for hints and tips


Yes, as madamv can confirm, after much sanding of floors, and unpacking of ridiculous amounts of 'stuff', I now have a sewing room again.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 22, 2015)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, as madamv can confirm, after much sanding of floors, and unpacking of ridiculous amounts of 'stuff', I now have a sewing room again.


Never mind the sewing room, I long for permanently available cutting space.  Not gonna happen, though.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 22, 2015)

Just caught up with it... I do like that dress. Everyone in blogland was making it a few years ago and I've refrained but actually it's lovely. I seem to remember in fact that there was a common problem with it, I'm not sure what. I think the original didn't have such a full skirt and it pulls the waist or something.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 23, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Just caught up with it... I do like that dress. Everyone in blogland was making it a few years ago and I've refrained but actually it's lovely. I seem to remember in fact that there was a common problem with it, I'm not sure what. <snip>


Thanks for the warning - having googled reviews of it, and having seen photos of it, there's certainly a fitting problem between the bust and waist.  The pattern's envelope shows the original 1950's proportions, but the actual pattern's been redone for current proportions and less corsetry.

One of the websites advises choosing the pattern size by upper bust (not full bust) and then adjusting downwards from there.  Just as well there aren't many pieces, this might require a toile, or at least a ruinable version and then one made in better cloth.  
http://www.edelweisspatterns.com/blog/?p=552

Also, in spite of the pattern envelope showing contrasting binding, it seems from comments that making it with all the binding turned inwards would be more authentic for the 50s and give a more professional finish.  So here's a link for how to do that, in case I forget by the time the bits are cut.
http://seamstresserin.com/how-to-invisiblybias-tape-arm-holes/


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 5, 2015)

Dresses made of wetsuits!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 8, 2015)

Having just caught up, I'm now wondering whether I should make myself some leather trousers for the motorbike, and turn my wetsuit into a dress...


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 8, 2015)

I totes should troubleshoot my sewing machine.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 8, 2015)

I cannot sew for toffee, but I absolutely really love this programme. 
May and Patrick are absolutely fantastic and while Claudia annoys the bloody living daylights out of me in everything else she's ever in, she is just right and lovely in this. 
It's the last one this week. Bugger. Just as well Masterchef is starting.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 8, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> Having just caught up, I'm now wondering whether I should make myself some leather trousers for the motorbike, and turn my wetsuit into a dress...


Somewhere, I've got a leather-suitable vogue pattern for a not-quite microskirt with a slit a few inches up the front of one thigh...  and the sueded pleather for it.

BTW didn't see it this week, but if the neoprene dresses hung anything like the ones on sale last summer (cut like prom dresses, not the shifts you'd usually make with leather etc), IMHO it just doesn't work except as a statement - too thick and heavy.


----------



## Lea (Mar 10, 2015)

I've only managed to watch a couple of episodes because I used to work with Lorna about 20 years ago (nothing to do with clothes making though). She's a lovely lady so I will be cheering her on this week. Never knew that sewing was one of her hobbies.


----------



## InfoBurner (Mar 12, 2015)

Matt's a nice lad but surprised that he won, especially with that hula hoop, haute coutre, thing. Felt he shoulda been third, if the rest of the competition was a factor. For me, objectively, it shoulda been Lorna. (Despite knowing Neil's wife since childhood)


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 13, 2015)

InfoBurner said:


> Matt's a nice lad but surprised that he won, especially with that hula hoop, haute coutre, thing. Felt he shoulda been third, if the rest of the competition was a factor. For me, objectively, it shoulda been Lorna. (Despite knowing Neil's wife since childhood)


I don't think any of the last 3 dresses were that good, the whole avant garde thing seemed to throw them. Based on the whole series I think Neil should have won but his last 2 creations were a nightmare


----------



## madamv (Mar 13, 2015)

Yeah, the final dresses weren't super.  Although I quite liked Neil's dress and I liked the wonky pleats down one side too.  

Disappointing finish.


----------



## starfish (Mar 13, 2015)

Aye, didnt think much of the final dresses. The one with the hula hoop was a bit, aye right mate.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 13, 2015)

starfish said:


> Aye, didnt think much of the final dresses. The one with the hula hoop was a bit, aye right mate.


As for the skanklet, let's not go there.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 18, 2015)

Greebo said:


> Thanks for the warning - having googled reviews of it, and having seen photos of it, there's certainly a fitting problem between the bust and waist.  The pattern's envelope shows the original 1950's proportions, but the actual pattern's been redone for current proportions and less corsetry.
> 
> One of the websites advises choosing the pattern size by upper bust (not full bust) and then adjusting downwards from there.  Just as well there aren't many pieces, this might require a toile, or at least a ruinable version and then one made in better cloth.
> http://www.edelweisspatterns.com/blog/?p=552
> ...


I succumbed to buying the pattern as I found a half price off all patterns sale, but having googled imaged it, it looks rubbish on almost everyone. I've read somewhere that there is a version in the GBSB book, and that they've updated it for a better fit 

I enjoyed that series but the last episode was the weakest really. I think the avant garde dress challenge was a bit too hard or something. Too much pattern cutting.


----------



## Cribynkle (Mar 18, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> I succumbed to buying the pattern as I found a half price off all patterns sale, but having googled imaged it, it looks rubbish on almost everyone. I've read somewhere that there is a version in the GBSB book, and that they've updated it for a better fit
> 
> I enjoyed that series but the last episode was the weakest really. I think the avant garde dress challenge was a bit too hard or something. Too much pattern cutting.


I think they got confused about what the competition was about.  There's a difference been being a seamstress/dressmaker/tailor l and a fashion designer. Patrick's a Saville Row tailor. I wouldn't expect him to whip up an avant garde dress


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> I think they got confused about what the competition was about.  There's a difference been being a seamstress/dressmaker/tailor l and a fashion designer. <snip>


Exactly.  I think what may have happened is similar to what happened with "Dancing on Ice":  The first series kept close to the essence of the original idea, but subsequent series drifted as the producers tried to bring in more and more weird and wacky stuff in the hope of keeping audience figures high.  

FAO producers if you're reading this:  STOP MESSING AROUND WITH THE SUBJECT - I WATCH IT BECAUSE I'M INTERESTED IN SEWING CLOTHES.  I DO NOT WANT TO SEE PEOPLE BEING GIVEN UNFAIR OR UNREALISTIC CHALLENGES!


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 18, 2015)

Cribynkle said:


> I think they got confused about what the competition was about.  There's a difference been being a seamstress/dressmaker/tailor l and a fashion designer. Patrick's a Saville Row tailor. I wouldn't expect him to whip up an avant garde dress


I also think the alteration challenges are a bit odd too. I don't know anyone in real life who takes a dress and turns it into a pair of child's dungarees and again there's a lot of pattern cutting in that. That's a whole other skill. I tried to learn it ages ago and basically gave up because I produced so many unwearable and strange things.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 18, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> I also think the alteration challenges are a bit odd too. I don't know anyone in real life who takes a dress and turns it into a pair of child's dungarees and again there's a lot of pattern cutting in that. <snip>


That used to be a thing in the 1960s and 70s, but you'd buy a pattern and just treat the old garment like a remnant (after unpicking most of the seams).


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 19, 2015)

Greebo said:


> That used to be a thing in the 1960s and 70s, but you'd buy a pattern and just treat the old garment like a remnant (after unpicking most of the seams).


This also only works if you're sewing for someone smaller than the original garment size.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2015)

RubyToogood said:


> This also only works if you're sewing for someone smaller than the original garment size.


A lot smaller at that.  Probably the most common one was a skirt made from an adult's dress with a cigarette burn - plenty of fabric for a skinny child and no need to use the damaged bit.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 28, 2015)

Ok so caught up finally. Agree with all the comments about haut couture etc. Also pushing too much and I feel like I learnt more from series 2 than 3. 

Finally finished my 1 hour skirt. Its bodged in places but I will make another one next week.


----------



## onenameshelley (Mar 28, 2015)

I have learnt I have to be in a happy place to sew that I need to read and re read all the time because i am not a natural to this at all. 

Bought a bias binding gizmo today very pleased and a hoop so I can practice my hand stitching while I was tv.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 28, 2015)

onenameshelley said:


> while I was tv.



sorry.


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 29, 2015)

Oops just found the french version "Corsu Main".


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 30, 2015)

I can report it's about 20 minutes longer and only 2 items are made. A bit slow.

ETA the link to M6 the french tv site http://www.m6.fr/emission-cousu_main/emission-cousu_main.html


----------



## onenameshelley (May 30, 2015)

I have to admit that I have kept this series on the sky box and watch it when feeling stressed its like a soothing brain blanket I am into double figure viewings at this point.  I am gonna post up some photos of my makes so far this weekend.


----------



## 19sixtysix (May 30, 2015)

I've watch all three series a couple times. It got me thinking and a bought myself a sewing machine. I learnt quite a bit and so far I've made curtains, jeans, a teddy bear and a bomber jacket. I'm now doing some more for a fashionista friend


----------



## Poot (May 30, 2016)

Wow. Who has the patience to sew a bra?


----------



## Greebo (May 30, 2016)

Poot said:


> Wow. Who has the patience to sew a bra?


I suppose it depends if you want it in a colour or finish which you can't easily get.


----------



## trashpony (May 30, 2016)

It's much cheaper apparently. Although the bra I'm currently wearing doesn't have any seams, is double layered and underwired. Frankly, I'd rather pay somebody else


----------



## Poot (May 31, 2016)

I must confess I rather like those molded ones, which I think you'd need special machinery for, and I must also confess that I would only go to all the trouble of sewing something if others are going to notice. Cool skill, though.


----------



## campanula (May 31, 2016)

vests are much easier - to sew and to wear


----------



## colacubes (May 31, 2016)

Some of those lace ones were gorgeous. I'd have a go but I need rather more ahem support


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2016)

Sort of surprised Jamie went but it's not general skills, is it - it's how you do that week. Rumana must be hanging on like a misstitched bra strap


----------



## Saffy (Jun 1, 2016)

Some of those bra's were excellent and I particularly liked the navy one with the pink edging.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2016)

I liked Jamie at first but he was a bit of a smug git this week. Charlotte might do it I think


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 1, 2016)

trashpony said:


> I liked Jamie at first but he was a bit of a smug git this week. Charlotte might do it I think


She's really fast too. Always sitting about swigging tea while the other finish


----------



## trashpony (Jun 1, 2016)

5t3IIa said:


> She's really fast too. Always sitting about swigging tea while the other finish


She is! Plus she has a good tatt and I like her hair. She looks like she'd be good value down the pub


----------



## Saffy (Jun 1, 2016)

I said to my daughter when we watched the last episode that charlotte was the kind of person I'd get along with.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 7, 2016)

Ooh I like all the West African peplum dresses. Sadly I don't think I'd look good in a peplum


----------



## trashpony (Jun 7, 2016)

RubyToogood said:


> Ooh I like all the West African peplum dresses. Sadly I don't think I'd look good in a peplum


All women look good in peplums


----------



## Espresso (Jun 7, 2016)

I would love a Chinese shirt, a sari and a West African peplum dress. They were all enormously feminine, elegant and glamorous 
Said she, sat here in a scratty tee-shirt that must be fifteen years old and a pair of shorts with a broken zip.


----------



## campanula (Jun 9, 2016)

It is obvious who has done a lot of sewing (Joyce, Charlotte, Angeline) - experience and practice really counts, which is why the older contestants have a bit of an edge on the youngsters...although Tracey is very slapdash. Angeline is quite a good sewer but has a tendency to fluff it up with unnecessary lace, frills and flounces. I don't watch TV but I have been watching this...and hauled my sewing machine out after a long, long vacation. Whipped through 4 zipped cushions for daughter and looking forward to major frill stuff myself, making over-the top dresses for grand-daughter.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 9, 2016)

trashpony said:


> All women look good in peplums


No, I'm with RubyToogood on peplums, but I quite fancy a contoured-round-my-very-fine-arse dress with the mermaid frill at the bottom.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 9, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> No, I'm with RubyToogood on peplums, but I quite fancy a contoured-round-my-very-fine-arse dress with the mermaid frill at the bottom.


That I definitely couldn't wear. I might have to give peplums a try, it might work.

Thinking about it, those dresses were not a huge amount like the African dresses you see in the street of a Sunday... it was a very glamourised version.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 10, 2016)

Or a peplum and a fishtail.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 10, 2016)

I actually have this pattern which is a bit misleading because the peplum belongs to the dress and not the jacket. Given that the under skirt is not tight it could work on me. If I happened to have a ball or something to go to


----------



## Espresso (Jun 21, 2016)

Seeing as I got distracted by the football, it amused me to see that this week's theme was sports wear. 
Usually when there are four left in any of these sorts of competitive programmes, I've picked my favourite, but I can't do it with the Sewing Bee.
So come on then, who is going to win?


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 21, 2016)

Anyone could win but I'd like it to be Joyce, I think.  Tracey is an equally good sewer, but loses my vote because of the terrible taste outfits she has been wearing throughout the series.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Anyone could win but I'd like it to be Joyce, I think.  Tracey is an equally good sewer, but loses my vote because of the terrible taste outfits she has been wearing throughout the series.


I think she does it deliberately but yes they are dreadful.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 22, 2016)

I think Jade is starting to look like a contender too. Outfit of the week two weeks running and her tailoring is immaculate.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 22, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I think Jade is starting to look like a contender too. Outfit of the week two weeks running and her tailoring is immaculate.


I agree - she's come on enormously over the series. It's funny - I thought she and Tracey wouldn't last the distance at the start of the series. Shows what I know 

I was sad to see Rumana go but she's been pretty middling all the way through. Such beautiful teeth though


----------



## campanula (Jun 25, 2016)

I bloody love peplums - if you have a fat arse (as I do) what is not to love about a draping over the top of it?
Yep, it has to be Joyce for me too...with Charlotte as a contender. I am baffled by Tracey's continued survival - I thought her finishing was dire, her taste execrable...although I do like her accent.
I have never seen previous series - what's next do you know? I am keen to see suiting myself - bringing back the awful, awful experience of making a lined, slub silk trouser suit way back in the 80s. (lapels!)
Epoch making moments in home sewing!- the ginger snapper. My absolute joy on getting this nifty riposte to button holes knew no bounds - the fella was assailed by a whole series of those cowboy shirts with edged yokes and pearlised poppers (it was the 70s)...and they revolutionised children's sewing - babygros and dungarees with leg poppers...closely followed by jersey ribbing in tubes - Tracksuits!


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 26, 2016)

campanula said:


> I bloody love peplums - if you have a fat arse (as I do) what is not to love about a draping over the top of it?
> Yep, it has to be Joyce for me too...with Charlotte as a contender. I am baffled by Tracey's continued survival - I thought her finishing was dire, her taste execrable...although I do like her accent.
> I have never seen previous series - what's next do you know? I am keen to see suiting myself - bringing back the awful, awful experience of making a lined, slub silk trouser suit way back in the 80s. (lapels!)
> Epoch making moments in home sewing!- the ginger snapper. My absolute joy on getting this nifty riposte to button holes knew no bounds - the fella was assailed by a whole series of those cowboy shirts with edged yokes and pearlised poppers (it was the 70s)...and they revolutionised children's sewing - babygros and dungarees with leg poppers...closely followed by jersey ribbing in tubes - Tracksuits!


So shall we put your name down for the next series campanula ?


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 30, 2016)

soooo how does everyone feel about Esme? I thought i would miss May more but Esme is so funny that its actually better than before, she seems to be a much better fit to go with Patrick. I want Jade or Charlotte to win as Joyce's choices are a bit dated sometimes like her not fitting active wear or that bloody awful jacket. And i am hugely relieved that i wont need to look at another themed smock top from tracey they were so ugly at times i know comfort was the aim but yeesh.


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 30, 2016)

Wotcha shells, nice to see you here again!

Yes, I like Esme.  I was prepared not to like her as the fashion school people can be a bit up themselves, but I think she's great.


----------



## onenameshelley (Jun 30, 2016)

Boudicca said:


> Wotcha shells, nice to see you here again!
> 
> Yes, I like Esme.  I was prepared not to like her as the fashion school people can be a bit up themselves, but I think she's great.



*waves* i felt the same way but she is funny and in the same way can be encouraging and sweet about a garment but less in a mumsy way which i think the show needed. I like watching Patrick having to bend to talk to her while she whispers in his ear


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 5, 2016)

It's probably a bit worrying that I recognise half the patterns the contestants are wearing 
Although I didn't pin down Charlotte's rather nice dress with the back cutout from last week...


----------



## wiskey (Jul 5, 2016)

I rather liked Jades style


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 5, 2016)

wiskey said:


> I rather liked Jades style


Me too, but I wasn't wild about any of the final evening dresses.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 5, 2016)

No they were all ghastly


----------



## trashpony (Jul 6, 2016)

This year wasn't good was it? All the dresses were really badly flawed. And Joyce with her safety pins! 

I'm glad Charlotte won as I liked her and her alteration but it was a close call between her and Jade


----------



## Me76 (Jul 6, 2016)

Did Joyce really think she would get away with that waistband??   She didn't seem that bothered towards the end really. 

I'm glad Charlotte won.


----------



## Spark (Jul 6, 2016)

I've just caught up.  I'm glad charlotte won.  I liked jade though.  As she's so young and I think they said she's at art school already I'm hoping she'll get offered some amazing opportunity on the back of it. 

I liked esme a lot. I'm pretty sure I saw around the time the series started that she's an old friend of Grayson Perry.

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 13, 2017)

Save the Great British Sewing Bee 
I don't have words...first the bake off, now this....what do we pay our license for.
BBC: Save the Great British Sewing Bee


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 27, 2019)

It's coming back

BBC - BBC Two announces return of The Great British Sewing Bee - Media Centre


----------



## Me76 (Jan 27, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> It's coming back
> 
> BBC - BBC Two announces return of The Great British Sewing Bee - Media Centre


Woo hoo!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 5, 2019)

Week tonight. 12th Feb


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 5, 2019)

Oh arse just realised it's on the night of my sewing night class


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> Oh arse just realised it's on the night of my sewing night class


that's what watch again thingies are for. How's your sewing going?


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Feb 5, 2019)

Joe Lycett's presenting instead of Claudia Winkleman, who used to annoy me. Not sure he's going to be any better, although I do like his comedy email chains.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 6, 2019)

friendofdorothy said:


> that's what watch again thingies are for. How's your sewing going?



Been productive of late. Currently making this in class in Denim (fully lined to) 
133 Belgian Military Chef's Jacket - Folkwear

with jeans to match though they've come up too small :-( 
Ar Brinic Burda Young 7138 Jeans & Pants Pattern

Also got given a load of short haired fur so making a teddy as well. Just completed curtains and upholstered by dining room chairs.


----------



## campanula (Feb 6, 2019)

Having to unravel yet another misjudged knitting project (the 4th attempt at using my hand-dyed indigo yarn) and feeling overwhelmed with far too many WIPs, I have hauled out my stash of fabric in readiness to be inspired.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 6, 2019)

19sixtysix said:


> Been productive of late. Currently making this in class in Denim (fully lined to)
> 133 Belgian Military Chef's Jacket - Folkwear
> 
> with jeans to match though they've come up too small :-(
> ...


How have you found the Folkwear pattern? I'm always fascinated by the possibility of making a 17th Century Romanian peasant dirndl or something but never actually done it.


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 6, 2019)

Meanwhile I'm halfway through making up a vintage dress pattern out of some jellyfish fabric. The skirt has come out too small and I haven't had the energy to tackle it, even though it's perfectly fixable really, I just need to chop a bit off the skirt at the waistline I think.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Feb 6, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> How have you found the Folkwear pattern? I'm always fascinated by the possibility of making a 17th Century Romanian peasant dirndl or something but never actually done it.



The pattern seems fine. I decided to line it so was bit puzzled with the sleeves which have decorative cuffs and front facings.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 13, 2019)

So what did everyone think? I'm in love with Juliet (obvs) and like Alexei in the blokes. They're all pretty strong this year I thought - the wiggle dresses were all very good. 

I've just found a bolt of pale green velvet which I'd forgotten about so I'm going to recover my dining chairs (I covered them with a striped chintz years ago and they look all shiny and greasy now).


----------



## RubyToogood (Feb 13, 2019)

trashpony said:


> So what did everyone think? I'm in love with Juliet (obvs) and like Alexei in the blokes. They're all pretty strong this year I thought - the wiggle dresses were all very good.
> 
> I've just found a bolt of pale green velvet which I'd forgotten about so I'm going to recover my dining chairs (I covered them with a striped chintz years ago and they look all shiny and greasy now).


Yeah I might have to go and stalk the streets of Penge in the hopes of bumping into Juliet and being able to talk French seams with her.


----------



## clicker (Feb 13, 2019)

I loved the yellow and black  jumpsuit garment of the week. Was surprised the man who chose the car material ended up with them all over the shop. Admired the woman for coping with the unfortunate wedgie.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 13, 2019)

I'm not entirely sure who Joe Lycett is and I'm not sure if I like him, I've always been really irritated by Claudia though so he's an improvement either way imo.


----------



## Looby (Feb 13, 2019)

I love Claudia so I was sad that she wasn’t coming back but Joe is great. 

I loved it. The dresses were brilliant and so were the jumpsuits. A couple of the denim creations were horrible though. [emoji1]

Juliet is brilliant. I can’t really remember any one else’s names.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 14, 2019)

I remember Mercedes because it's such an excellent name


----------



## Looby (Feb 14, 2019)

trashpony said:


> I remember Mercedes because it's such an excellent name


Oh yeah, her denim thing was so bad! [emoji1]


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 14, 2019)

Ooh ooh this is back  #binge


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 18, 2019)

I've never seen this show before and I'm absolutely loving it! 

I learnt to sew with my mum so it's something close to my heart even though I never do it now - despite owning a sewing machine and having a grandmother's sewing box full of everything I could possibly need. I'm quite inspired to start having a go again.

I am amazed at how quickly these people can churn out a garment! They made trousers in like 3 hours the other week. That's amazing!

I love Esme - she's brilliant.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Mar 21, 2019)

Nobody is commenting 
I love the way they all support each other.
Also....3.5 hours to make a tailored linen jacket??


----------



## Looby (Mar 21, 2019)

They do seem like a really nice group this year but Leah is still annoying me a lot.

Riccardo’s coat was amazing! Was that this week, I’m losing track?


----------



## clicker (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes the tweed coat with inset at back. It was gorgeous.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 21, 2019)

Looby said:


> They do seem like a really nice group this year but Leah is still annoying me a lot.
> 
> Riccardo’s coat was amazing! Was that this week, I’m losing track?


Oh I like Leah. They keep catching her half swearing and then suppressing it. She is apparently local (Herne Hillish).

I am making progress with my dress. As in, deciding it wasn't too small after all and doing the next bit, then deciding it probably is too small after all. And not being sure what to do with things like cuff finishes and interfacings that someone in 1952 would probably have known how to do but I don't. I did find some good buttons though.

I am certainly not finishing it in 3.5 hours. I started it nearly 6 months ago.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 23, 2019)

It was a travesty that they kept Leah and sent Janet home. Although, admittedly, her origami folding top was nicely done.


----------



## RubyToogood (Mar 29, 2019)

Riccardo's origami top was sublime. Not that I'd want to wear it.

In other news, I've worked out what's gone wrong with my dress. Although I tried the pattern on and it fitted well, the actual fabric is really drapey and the whole thing has sort of collapsed. The sleeves have also come out several inches too long which was the giveaway. I'm on a rescue mission now.


----------



## Looby (Apr 2, 2019)

Definitely the right result tonight, I’m so chuffed.

I really hope the show will be back next year with Joe, he’s lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 2, 2019)

Riccardo's dress was really quite crap. Everyone's net creations were fairly dire. Definitely the right winner.


----------



## Looby (Apr 2, 2019)

RubyToogood said:


> Riccardo's dress was really quite crap. Everyone's net creations were fairly dire. Definitely the right winner.


I liked his dress but I noticed the back of the corset was quite untidy and they didn’t mention it. 

I really liked Juliet’s lace dress.


----------



## pesh (Apr 3, 2019)

Mrs Pesh has finally psyched herself up enough to apply for the next series


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 3, 2019)

pesh said:


> Mrs Pesh has finally psyched herself up enough to apply for the next series



I'd love to have a go but due to working for a well know broadcaster I'm barred :-(


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 7, 2019)

Definitely the right result. I was really quite choked 
I loved Leah's dress. The colour, the fabric, the shape - everything.
I think Riccardo's idea was great but the end result was not.
Juliet's while a bit boring was also beautiful. The colour and the fabric were amazing and I agree with the judges that the front should have been more exageratedly asymmetric - that would have made it more special.

And who knew how complicated a garment a waistcoat is!


----------



## 8115 (Apr 7, 2019)

Looby said:


> I liked his dress but I noticed the back of the corset was quite untidy and they didn’t mention it.
> 
> I really liked Juliet’s lace dress.


There were quite a few things they didn't mention.


Looby said:


> Definitely the right result tonight, I’m so chuffed.
> 
> I really hope the show will be back next year with Joe, he’s lovely. [emoji4]


I'm not that keen on Joe. I preferred the person before, but I can't remember who they were.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 7, 2019)

I love Joe.


----------



## Looby (Apr 7, 2019)

8115 said:


> There were quite a few things they didn't mention.
> 
> I'm not that keen on Joe. I preferred the person before, but I can't remember who they were.


Claudia Winkleman.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 7, 2019)

Joe distracts them. Unforgivable.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 7, 2019)

It's TV. You see only what was selected from that which was in front of the camera. I suspect their 5 hours to sew might have a few TV shooting breaks within.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm posting this here because I think subscribers to this thread might be interested in a BBC programme called A Stitch in Time that's on the iPlayer now.

A fashion historian and a traditional tailor and her team recreate costumes from historical paintings. The one where they make the dress from the Arnolfini Portrait is particularly good.

Just in case anyone doesn't know what that is:


----------



## trashpony (Nov 27, 2019)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I'm posting this here because I think subscribers to this thread might be interested in a BBC programme called A Stitch in Time that's on the iPlayer now.
> 
> A fashion historian and a traditional tailor and her team recreate costumes from historical paintings. The one where they make the dress from the Arnolfini Portrait is particularly good.
> 
> ...


Oh I saw a bit of this once - I didn't realise that it's a series. It was brilliant (bonkers but brillant). Thank you


----------



## Me76 (Apr 16, 2020)

New series starts next Wednesday.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 16, 2020)

Can't wait. I've had a look through the contestants but I can't identify any likely winners.


----------



## campanula (Apr 22, 2020)

Ooooh, the highlight of my TV year - Sewing Bee. All my family are waiting for it so we can be mean on the interweb. Have popcorn, already eaten my ice-cream, can't wait


----------



## Looby (Apr 22, 2020)

Yay!!


----------



## 19sixtysix (Apr 22, 2020)

And now a whole week till the next one. It's like the 70s.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 23, 2020)

Ooh! Must catch up with this.


----------



## Looby (Apr 23, 2020)

I know I probably said this last year but Joe really is brilliant. I was so sad when Claudia left but Joe’s lovely, funny and great with the sewers. He does need to stop ‘helping’ though. 😄


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 16, 2020)

I bloody love Esme. She's funny, she's smart, absolutely honest and clearly very knowledgeable and talented in her field. And I love how she dresses on this show. I wish to emulate her style.


----------



## Me76 (May 16, 2020)

The two gay guys with beards are completely one in my head.  I really really try to differentiate them each programme, but they just merge into one no matter how hard I try.


----------



## 8115 (May 16, 2020)

Me76 said:


> The two gay guys with beards are completely one in my head.  I really really try to differentiate them each programme, but they just merge into one no matter how heard I try.


Matt has a big earring.


----------



## Poot (May 16, 2020)

I loved the animal print tennis dress. Loved it.


----------



## trashpony (May 16, 2020)

Poot said:


> I loved the animal print tennis dress. Loved it.


It was brilliant wasn't it? She (can't remember anyone's name  ) reminds me of a woman I met on a single parents' holiday who I used to hide round the corner and smoke fags with  

My favourites are her, the mad filipina woman and the woman with the short hair


----------



## campanula (May 18, 2020)

Sweetheart likes to commentate on sporting events...and when his his cutting asides or sage comments are repeated by the pundits on TV, he has a knowing smirk as his sporting expertise is endorsed (which I largely ignore). Well, I find I have also been overtaken with this particular little pleasure too. Shouting out 'ooooh, that placket is going to be an issue....just before Esme mentions it... or tutting loudly at some less than perfect hem. (flushed with fake modesty).


----------



## 8115 (May 20, 2020)

Lingerie (that's very difficult to spell without looking it up) week. About to watch.


----------



## marshall (May 21, 2020)

That basque thing looked like a bitch to make, all that fiddly boning. They don't still use whale bones, do they? 

I've no idea what's going on half the time, but it all looks fun and non-competitive. They're really supportive.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 23, 2020)

Why do people pronounce it "lonjeray" when it should be more like "lunjeree"?


----------



## marshall (May 23, 2020)

No. It should be 'lonjeray'.


----------



## 8115 (May 23, 2020)

Isn't it "langerie"?


----------



## RubyToogood (May 23, 2020)

8115 said:


> Isn't it "langerie"?


Near enough.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 11, 2020)

I have finally caught up! They are currently making flamenco dresses.

I need 1940s lady to leave, she's really creepy. She's like one of Roald Dahl's Witches. 

I like the bloke who might be called Alex or might be called Matt. 

But I want Liz to win.


----------



## marshall (Jun 11, 2020)

'1940s lady' is Claire. And she's going to win, quite comfortably. Probably with Nicole runner-up. 

First time I've watched GBSB, it's definitely been the terrestrial TV highlight of the week of the last few months, for me and mine.


----------



## Looby (Jun 11, 2020)

wiskey said:


> I have finally caught up! They are currently making flamenco dresses.
> 
> I need 1940s lady to leave, she's really creepy. She's like one of Roald Dahl's Witches.
> 
> ...


I like her but really needs to stop wanging on about the 90s and being a goth though!

I think 40s woman will win.
I really like Nicole, she’s very good but does make some silly mistakes.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 11, 2020)

Looby said:


> I like her but really needs to stop wanging on about the 90s and being a goth though!


 
I was saying exactly this to my sister this afternoon.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 11, 2020)

Yeah she talks about the 90s as if that was the past or something    

I want Nicole to win but she won't. Alternatively Liz. 

Clare is probably scoring from doing well under pressure but she lacks flair.


----------



## wiskey (Jun 12, 2020)

I would be happy if Nicole won.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 12, 2020)

Another one for Nicole.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Jun 14, 2020)

I loved Nicole's flamenco skirt.

Her 80s cocktail dress was also amazing.

I like how Nicole takes risks, even though they don't always work out.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 14, 2020)

Nicole should win but Clare probably will because Nicole will go all out and make mistakes whereas Clare will be precise and boring.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 27, 2020)

Me76 said:


> Nicole should win but Clare probably will because Nicole will go all out and make mistakes whereas Clare will be precise and boring.


Bummer. I'm not anti Clare though, she's just one of those people who are nerdy and uncharismatic.

I didn't particularly like her red carpet dress. The others were stunning.

It was interesting to hear her mother's views. I was trying to imagine what my mother would say in that situation. It would probably start with "well she's always been on the larger side" and then run down my main character failings...


----------



## Poot (Jun 27, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> Bummer. I'm not anti Clare though, she's just one of those people who are nerdy and uncharismatic.
> 
> I didn't particularly like her red carpet dress. The others were stunning.
> 
> It was interesting to hear her mother's views. I was trying to imagine what my mother would say in that situation. It would probably start with "well she's always been on the larger side" and then run down my main character failings...


I felt a bit sorry for her having to negotiate the awkward hugging situation. Clearly not a hugger. And I suppose if your life revolves around an important job, you probably do have colleagues rather than friends   

I feel the same way - I wanted Nicole to win but Clare was a safe bet. Meh. Nicole's mate looked stunning in the orange frock and I liked the technical design of the man's dress. But true to form, Clare's was perfectly acceptable. Very well sewn. 

Was that enough damning with faint praise?


----------



## Boudicca (Jun 27, 2020)

Clare may have won, (and deservedly so), but she will just go back to being a 'lung specialist' whereas Nicole is much more likely to have some interesting career opportunities come her way.


----------



## Saffy (Jun 27, 2020)

I loved Nicole's dress, it was stunning. 
Claire's dress was lovely but I couldn't get over that tuck in the bust.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 27, 2020)

Poot said:


> I felt a bit sorry for her having to negotiate the awkward hugging situation. Clearly not a hugger. And I suppose if your life revolves around an important job, you probably do have colleagues rather than friends
> 
> I feel the same way - I wanted Nicole to win but Clare was a safe bet. Meh. Nicole's mate looked stunning in the orange frock and I liked the technical design of the man's dress. But true to form, Clare's was perfectly acceptable. Very well sewn.
> 
> Was that enough damning with faint praise?


I don't really approve of the enforced hugging and handholding on these programmes. Even the judges have to do it now. It shouldn't be compulsory.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 27, 2020)

I enjoyed the programme but this thatcherite everything is a competition gets on my tits. 
I'd love to see the programme rewritten as a class of 10 making it through to a graduation maybe with a distinction for one student. 
The patterns published in advance for all to follow along.


----------



## Me76 (Jun 27, 2020)

I am sad that Nicole didn't win but Clare was the most consistent sewer throughout. 

Now to Glow series 2.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 28, 2020)

19sixtysix said:


> I enjoyed the programme but this thatcherite everything is a competition gets on my tits.
> I'd love to see the programme rewritten as a class of 10 making it through to a graduation maybe with a distinction for one student.
> The patterns published in advance for all to follow along.


This I totally agree with. It is my favourite of the genre though because it's the least competitive. However, I think this series was not as educational as some of the past ones. I didn't learn anything new I don't think, except maybe how kilts are made and I'm never going to make a kilt.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 29, 2020)

RubyToogood said:


> ...  except maybe how kilts are made and I'm never going to make a kilt.



I've 12 yards of yellow hi viz earmarked for a kilt


----------



## trashpony (Jan 1, 2021)

Bump to tell people there are 2 celeb Christmas specials which I enjoyed despite the celebs not being v good at sewing


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 2, 2021)

trashpony said:


> Bump to tell people there are 2 celeb Christmas specials which I enjoyed despite the celebs not being v good at sewing


Perfect, thank you 😬


----------



## marshall (Jan 2, 2021)

Caught the first one, I found their lack of ability quite inspiring and dug around in the study for the old Janome 2050, bit basic I think, but am going to give it a go this year.


----------



## marshall (Jan 2, 2021)

Edited out spoiler


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 14, 2021)

And we are back! I was unimpressed with the garment of the week which didn't fit the model and was a vile shade of yellow. I liked Adam's t-shirt dress.

So far my money is on Serena to win I guess but that would be a bit boring.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Apr 15, 2021)

Damien was lucky, he just about scraped by into the next week.

I quite liked Raph's mustard/old gold broderie anglaise dress. 

The last challenge was quite an ambitious one for the first week, I thought. 

Patrick and the unfortunately placed pink triangle, though, and the pussies.     🤣🤣🤣


----------



## quiet guy (Apr 15, 2021)

I see Rylan's teeth have a part in this series.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 15, 2021)

AnnO'Neemus said:


> The last challenge was quite an ambitious one for the first week, I thought.



I dunno, a very unfitted dress for the first made to measure challenge... On the other hand I'm literally right now making what I now know is a buffet dress and it's taking me ages because I've fucked up the sleeves, the yoke doesn't fit right and there's miles of gathering...


----------



## trashpony (Apr 16, 2021)

I thought that mustard dress was going to fall off her. Must have been held on with tit tape.

Damian is not going to last long. And I’m not sure Ralph will either if he’s only been sewing since the start of lockdown. I guess he could have got a lot of sewing in if he’s done nothing else


----------



## Looby (Apr 16, 2021)

I loved that mustard dress. I have a buffet dress and didn’t realise either. It does make me look pregnant but most things do at the moment.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 16, 2021)

I have 2 buffet dresses, I love them and I love the name.

Ralph works with textiles in his job so I feel like he might do ok even if he hasn't been sewing a long time.


----------



## campanula (Apr 16, 2021)

O, I had no idea. Knitting season over so just in time for sewing season...and thrillingly, I have just been gifted with a haul of vintage Liberty materials (Vyella, remember that?...and a trove of scandi 60s floral and foliage graphic prints). Will hasten to catch up on iplayer...and having inducted grand-daughter into the mysteries of sewing, will get her to watch it too.
what is a buffet dress?
eta - never mind - googled it. I have loads of these - along with shift dresses, they are my most favoured style...not with frills or tiers though.


----------



## Babe Rainbow (Apr 16, 2021)

Love The Sewing Bee. I thought the gold broderie anglaise and the one with the eyelet holes in the bodice were both lovely. I would wear them both.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 16, 2021)

trashpony said:


> I thought that mustard dress was going to fall off her. Must have been held on with tit tape.


Exactly. It was not made for actual wear by a real human female. It didn't fit at all and you'd struggle to find the right bra to wear under it.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 17, 2021)

I thought the one with the eyelets on the bust was absolutely vile! I'm amazed the judges liked it. Speaking as someone with quite an ample bosom,  the last thing I'd want is a load of stringy stuff there.


----------



## nottsgirl (Apr 21, 2021)

I'm rooting for the primary school teacher.


----------



## clicker (Apr 21, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I thought the one with the eyelets on the bust was absolutely vile! I'm amazed the judges liked it. Speaking as someone with quite an ample bosom,  the last thing I'd want is a load of stringy stuff there.


I think that was a Damien dress. I'm sure it said he makes dresses for his wife. I was thinking I hope she chooses the patterns and fabric herself, because his choices have been gross...then he adds blue lampshade fringing .
Was impressed with his handmade coconut buttons though.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 22, 2021)

I was wanting to hate Damien but I loved his summer dress this week including the handmade coconut buttons.


----------



## campanula (Apr 26, 2021)

O I don't mind Damien - I subscribe to a Youtube thing presented by another chirpy mockney geezer (sewing guru) who is an old-fashioned tailor. Was essential help with sweetheart's waistcoat and shirt. (welts!) Suspect Damien is not long for the show though. I really kinda like the chap with teeth.
Have cleared my sewing room, ordered 3 new patterns, ready for a long summer of sewing.


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 26, 2021)

I felt exactly the same about the GOTW this week as I did last week. So many great dresses and they picked a frumpy beige one.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 27, 2021)

campanula said:


> O I don't mind Damien - I subscribe to a Youtube thing presented by another chirpy mockney geezer (sewing guru) who is an old-fashioned tailor. Was essential help with sweetheart's waistcoat and shirt. (welts!) Suspect Damien is not long for the show though. I really kinda like the chap with teeth.
> Have cleared my sewing room, ordered 3 new patterns, ready for a long summer of sewing.


It's not a personal thing with him it's that up to that point, I thought everything he made was just awful!


----------



## RubyToogood (Apr 28, 2021)

Finally, the right GOTW! I actually liked that jacket and it was a lovely colour.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Apr 29, 2021)

I hate myself but I loved Damien's jacket. Also loved Andrew's jacket.

GOTW was the clear winner though.

The thing I really love about this show is just that it shows how to make things. The hats at the beginning. I have no idea how to make a cap like that but I know now. It's so interesting.  I remember being blown away the time they made wasitcoats. I had no idea what a complicated garment that is.


----------



## campanula (Apr 29, 2021)

Aaaargh, Mrs Miggins, I didn't really think a waistcoat was going to be so testing either...I surely know better now. My first attempt, in plaid Harris Tweed, was a complete unmitigated disaster while waistcoat2 is still awaiting the (spendy) lining. Painful for Lawratu. I was a bit astonished at the pounding and hammering - I have a little tool which fits poppers in a nanosecond...no battering required. Have to agree - GOTW well deserved.


----------



## Me76 (May 1, 2021)

I genuinely love this show despite never having sewn.  Sewing machines scare me a bit.  

When I've won the lottery and have a house big enough to have a sewing table I will learn.  No point now, literally nowhere to do anything.  

I find it a good watch while I'm knitting though.


----------



## Poot (May 7, 2021)

Farie's Frida Kahlo dress was beautiful and I want one right now. I would wear it everywhere. I also liked Raph's cute Kahlo outfit. In fact, I loved the Frida Kahlo challenge. More!


----------



## marshall (May 7, 2021)

Agree, I could see Farie's dress on a proper catwalk, loved the frayed 'spine', very creative. And Raph is in for the long-haul, can see him making the final. And I'm even warming to Damien...sort of 🙂


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2021)

I've just come on to comment on a Damianism.   

This week is children's week.

They're making romper suits. With an elasticated waist at the back.

We see a clip of Farie:
"So now, I need to cut my piece of elastic to 17cm."

Cut to Andrew:
"Very specific."

Back to Farie:
"Accuracy, at this point, is really important. Don't go off tangent doing your own thing."

Cut to Damien:
"So, I've cut my elastic differently than what it says. Because I prefer to have a bit extra on my elastic, and then stitch it, and then cut it. That's the thing - with instructions, do you follow these or do you go with a bit of your instincts? Do you know what I mean? Sometimes it could pay off, sometimes it doesn't."



I love how Damian doesn't bother reading instructions, or when he does he ignores them and goes rogue anyway.


----------



## clicker (May 13, 2021)

Damian's shower curtain raincoat was actually surprisingly OK.

Serena (are some people just naturally amazing and perfect when following patterns) must have been taught to sew by the fairies.

Wasn't feeling the unicorn mane on Farie's coat. Possibly I'm just all unicorned out.

Loved the 🦀.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (May 13, 2021)

I loved Damian's shower curtain coat, I suspect if it wasn't for the unfortunate visible tuck in the lining fabric he might've won garment of the week.

And I think Adeena's very lucky to still be there, she's lucky Andrew had a bad week. I like her. But she really needs to up her game.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 13, 2021)

I thought the crab should have been GOTW. The raincoat challenge really demonstrated how difficult waterproof fabric is to sew because most of them looked lumpy and badly sewn. Also, I doubt any of them will really have been waterproof as for really waterproof garments you need to seal the seams.

I speak as one who has made a raincoat and not sealed the seams...

Also, the unicorn plait was fun but wouldn't have been fun in the rain.


----------



## Looby (May 13, 2021)

The crab was brilliant!


----------



## Boudicca (May 13, 2021)

The crab should defnitely have been GOTW.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 15, 2021)

I loved Raph's Frieda Kahlo outfit. Those red cord trousers were such a stunning colour. I really liked Adam's as well despite the problems with it. Damien's was bloody awful.

Poor Adam. His raincoat could have been fab but the fabric was just too difficult in the time allowed.

Farie's on a roll....Adeena is on very thin ice.


----------



## campanula (May 17, 2021)

My money is on Raph to win. For someone who has been sewing only a year, his work is very precise, and he has been comfortable sewing items which are clearly completely novel for him. I think, like last year, it is going to come down to skill versus flair and although Serena is highly competent (and rarely fails to finish), Raph has the edge when it comes to an eye for colour and style.


----------



## marshall (May 17, 2021)

Raph’s only been sewing for a year?!? 😮 Must have missed that bit, there again Serena’s only 21 so she can’t have been sewing for much longer. Personally I think Farie could win, when she’s good she’s a tad better than the rest, her Kahlo outfit looked catwalk worthy IMO. And three GMWs in a row? IIRC, last year’s winner Claire was crazy neat, but could also come up with stuff like that weird but great space suit thing transformation out of I-can’t-remember-what. This year there doesn’t seem to be anyone with that combo. Loving them all though, even Damien, a bit.


----------



## clicker (May 17, 2021)

I can't see anyone out sewing Serena in a pattern challenge,  but I also think she's the one with least vision and style.

So someone needs to give us a technically brilliant,  imaginative, stylish and finished product...no pressure then. Looking forward to this final.


----------



## Boudicca (May 17, 2021)

clicker said:


> I can't see anyone out sewing Serena in a pattern challenge,  but I also think she's the one with least vision and style.
> 
> So someone needs to give us a technically brilliant,  imaginative, stylish and finished product...no pressure then. Looking forward to this final.


Farie is capable of this ona  good day, but she is not consistent.


----------



## campanula (May 17, 2021)

What is always fairly obvious (to me) are those who are competent when making garments they have been used to sewing, often fail when asked to step outside of their comfort zone. So sportswear, lingerie or using bizarre fabrics really sorts out the sewists who have that extra ability and transferable skills. I think Adeena is on shaky ground in this respect...and possibly Farie too, tbh (but mainly because of time pressures). The two younger women are a bit interchangeable and I think Andrew is not really doing it terms of stylish sewing.Damian is definitely going to be caught out (I sort of identify most closely with him, in regard to manic, slapdash enthusiasm). I actually hate the timing pressure because I just don't think we ever get to really see a decent garment under those conditions (would like to get a good look at the insides as well as the outside). Ultimately, it will come down to style rather than substance.


----------



## marshall (May 18, 2021)

I feel like this ^ with that jewellery spin off of these type of shows - all that glitters (which due to all three presenters/experts/token comedian I think is terrible, but whatever) - they rush to finish a cuff/necklace/engagement ring and I think if only they’d had a bit more time it would be have been lovely but it ends up looking half/finished, cos that’s what it is, which when you’re dealing with silver/diamonds etc is just such a waste. I sometimes wonder whether they go back and finish/refine them when the show’s over. Just out of personal pride, or if they’re simply discarded, binned. Anyway...


----------



## Looby (May 28, 2021)

I enjoyed this week.
Liked Raph’s dress and loved Rebecca’s. I would definitely wear that.

Really didn’t like Andrew or Damien’s dresses. I don’t know why they were so excited about Damien’s, it’s a work not party dress. It was really well sewn and all that but it wasn’t the brief. 
Poor Andrew when the cuff fell off but they were dreadful.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 28, 2021)

I didn't overly love any of the garments this week but at least Raph pulled it back from the brink.


----------



## clicker (May 28, 2021)

I think they asked for a winter dress at one stage, which is maybe why Damien went wooly. I liked Raph's and Rebecca's most . Didn't like the pointy shoulder purple one, bit star trekky.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 28, 2021)

clicker said:


> I think they asked for a winter dress at one stage, which is maybe why Damien went wooly. I liked Raph's and Rebecca's most . Didn't like the pointy shoulder purple one, bit star trekky.


Yes and I totally disagree that a winter party dress needs to be warm. Usually wherever you are is pretty warm.


----------



## Me76 (May 29, 2021)

Really disliked Serena's dress, Rebecca's was gorgeous.  Damien and Ralph's were both good.  Right person went.  

I think it will be Farie or Damien to go next.


----------



## RubyToogood (Jun 18, 2021)

Slightly disappointed but a worthy winner. I didn't really like any of the red carpet dresses that much. Rebecca's was pretty. Raph's was a great idea but didn't really work, such a shame he didn't finish.  the fluorescent lamp shade I wasn't keen on at all really. But at least it was adventurous.


----------

